# Other use for driving horse



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*Grand children*

Hiya grey sorrel the pictures are awesome with trixi and smoke and these 2 girls are a credit to you showing how gentle that are to your grand children whilst visiting your farm.
Thay are beautiful pictures.
Many many thanks fore sharing.
Michael tricky and Quincy.


----------

